

Why We Get Fat: Interview With Gary Taubes - cwan
http://www.fathead-movie.com/index.php/2011/01/13/why-we-get-fat-interview-with-gary-taubes/

======
Isamu
This is a great interview - touches on a lot of interesting points with the
mechanics of the insulin response. The rest of the site doesn't inspire one to
think this is better than the rest of the nutrition pseudoscience that is out
there, but I guess he is trying to be entertaining and funny.

